# Acheter l'Apple Watch aux USA



## Albicci (2 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je pars à NY dans une semaine et je pensais acheter une Apple Watch sport 42mm la bas. Pensez vous que c'est intéressant ? Et y a t'il un risque par rapport aux douanes americaines ?

Merci


----------



## fousfous (2 Septembre 2015)

Tu la gardes au poignet et ça devra aller 
J'ai bien ramener une TV sans problème.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

Le seul risque étant la garantie


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Septembre 2015)

Aucun risque, je voyage pas mal avec la mienne, sans la facture on BE m'a jamais rien demandé...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Aucun risque, je voyage pas mal avec la mienne, sans la facture on BE m'a jamais rien demandé...



Heureusement


----------



## Albicci (3 Septembre 2015)

Donc en gros pas de soucis pour revenir en France avec, par contre si je veux utiliser la garantie Apple peut refuser car je ne l'aurais pas acheter en France. Et pas possible de prendre un Apple Care en revenant en France ?


----------



## todoweb (3 Septembre 2015)

J'achète quasiment tous mes produits Apple aux US ou au Canada. Sauf les Macbook.

Le premier Ipad version 1 au Québec, il y a quelques années. 1,60 $ CA pour 1€

Il y a 2 ans, 2 ipad mini à Boston dont les taxes sont moins importantes qu'à NY, le change était à 1,30$ pour 1 €  . Très intéressant. 

Cette année en juillet le $ US n'était pas super intéressant 1,18$ pour 1€, mais j'ai quand même acheté une Apple Watch sport 42 et économisé une quarantaine d'euros à Los Angeles 1 pour le prix, 2 pour le souvenir.. + 1 un Ipad même s'il me revenait au même prix qu'en France, car mon épouse a cassé le sien avant le départ.

Je vais à Montréal en Octobre puis à NY, le change est à 1,48 $ CA pour 1€, je pense faire des achats.

Mais attention, les prix annoncés sont hors taxes, il faut rajouter les taxes locales qui diffèrent d’après les états. 

faire attention aussi aux versions iPhone sans carte SIM non compatibles en France (CDMA je crois)

Le passage en douane n'a jamais posé de problème (Boite dans la valise ou dans le sac cabine pour les ipad, montre au poignet)

Pour la garantie, aucune panne sur les produits achetés, donc je ne peux pas dire. Mais les vendeurs US et CA m'ont toujours dit pas de soucis, mais ce sont des vendeurs.


----------



## fousfous (3 Septembre 2015)

Normalement la garantie est international


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2015)

Disons que pour les iPhone, les réseaux à supporter sont différents d'un coin à l'autre du globe et il existait plusieurs références d'un même modèle, dédiées à tel ou tel continent. 

Du coup si on se pointait en Apple Store avec un iPhone prévu pour le Japon, il se pouvait qu'ils n'aient pas le meme en stock et qu'ils refusent la prise en charge.

Mais l'Apple watch étant la même partout, je vois pas trop pourquoi ils feraient les difficiles


----------



## Albicci (3 Septembre 2015)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses et conseilles  ! Je pense donc craquer la bas pour une Watch. D'ailleurs, pour les heureux possesseurs est-ce que vous en êtes satisfait ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Septembre 2015)

Oui extrêmement!


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2015)

Moi non [emoji57]


----------



## Albicci (3 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi non [emoji57]



Une revente prévue  ?


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2015)

Oui, à la moitié de son prix d'achat... [emoji6]

Non je la garde. J'aime beaucoup l'objet, j'aime la porter. Je la trouve juste pas utile mais bon je fais avec


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Disons que pour les iPhone, les réseaux à supporter sont différents d'un coin à l'autre du globe et il existait plusieurs références d'un même modèle, dédiées à tel ou tel continent.
> 
> Du coup si on se pointait en Apple Store avec un iPhone prévu pour le Japon, il se pouvait qu'ils n'aient pas le meme en stock et qu'ils refusent la prise en charge.
> 
> Mais l'Apple watch étant la même partout, je vois pas trop pourquoi ils feraient les difficiles


Qu'est ce qui t'empêcherai de vivre à New-York puis d'emménager à Paris? La garantie de tes produits Apple serait annulé par ce que tu déménages?

Je crois plus à une garantie internationale...


----------



## Vanton (4 Septembre 2015)

Moi aussi j'y croirais plus si je n'avais pas lu des infos il y a des années sur des refus de prise en charge


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi aussi j'y croirais plus si je n'avais pas lu des infos il y a des années sur des refus de prise en charge


Je crois qu'Apple demande les documents douanier en plus de la facture pour faire marcher la garantie


----------



## butok (4 Septembre 2015)

Moi qui vie aux us et revient souvent en france, et qui doit aller tous les trois mois au genius bar car j ai la poisse... je peux vous assurer que le garantie est internationale. Et qu ils ne demangent rien !  Pour mon iphone us il était bien garanti à l apple store du Louvre mais ils n avaient pas le modèle ils m ont proposé soit "ils le commande aux us et me font l échange une semaine apres" soit je vois ça a mon retour aux us


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Septembre 2015)

butok a dit:


> Moi qui vie aux us et revient souvent en france, et qui doit aller tous les trois mois au genius bar car j ai la poisse... je peux vous assurer que le garantie est internationale. Et qu ils ne demangent rien !  Pour mon iphone us il était bien garanti à l apple store du Louvre mais ils n avaient pas le modèle ils m ont proposé soit "ils le commande aux us et me font l échange une semaine apres" soit je vois ça a mon retour aux us


CQFD... C'est tellement logique!


----------



## todoweb (6 Septembre 2015)

Pour information. Je viens d'appeler l'assistance pour souscrire à Applecare. Il m'a demandé le pays de l'achat, je lui ai précisé US. Après qu'il se soit renseigné, il m'a dit que c'était ok, qu'elle était éligible.


----------



## todoweb (8 Septembre 2015)

RE bonjour. J'ai profité de l'achat de l'AppleCare aujourd'hui pour poser la question de la garantie internationale. Le conseillé m'a confirmé que c'était le cas. Le seul point bloquant qu'il voit, c'est si le produit n'est pas disponible dans l'apple store du lieu où on présente l'objet.

Bonne journée


----------



## Dillinger7500 (10 Septembre 2016)

todoweb a dit:


> J'achète quasiment tous mes produits Apple aux US ou au Canada. Sauf les Macbook.
> 
> Le premier Ipad version 1 au Québec, il y a quelques années. 1,60 $ CA pour 1€
> 
> ...


Bonjour, je compte me procurer l'iphone 7 plus au Canada , cependant je n'ai aucune idée des taxes qu'il faut rajouter en plus du prix affiché. Si vous pouvez me renseigner la dessus ce serait super .


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2016)

Attention avec les iPhone... Bien vérifier que les modèles CA sont pleinement compatibles


----------



## Dillinger7500 (10 Septembre 2016)

Oui mais d'après une réponse  précédente "faire attention aussi aux versions iPhone sans carte SIM non compatibles en France (CDMA)", il y en a des compatibles. Apres je ne sais pas comment les "repérer" , mais si je vais dans un apple store à Toronto par exemple je leur expose la situation et ils m'orienteront en fonction. Mais c'est vrai que si quelqu'un a une expérience concrète la dessus je suis preneur.


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2016)

C'est plus compliqué que ça... Y a aussi une histoire de bandes 4G... Attends je vais voir

Édit : Alors... Ça devrait le faire.

À l'époque des 5C/5S tu n'aurais pas pu, les modèles canadiens étaient différents du modèle français. Pareil pour les 6/6+, le modèle est différent.

Par contre pas de problème avec le SE, les canadiens ayant le même que nous. Pareil pour le 6S, il est identique dans les deux pays. Et pour le 7... C'est bon aussi. Modèle A1778 au Canada comme en France.


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est plus compliqué que ça... Y a aussi une histoire de bandes 4G... Attends je vais voir


Non plus de problèmes avec ça, les iPhone GSM ont toutes les bandes maintenant, et les CDMA semblent juste avoir en plus les bandes CDMA


----------



## Dillinger7500 (10 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour ces précisions . Et ce depuis quel iphone ? Parce que sur internet à chaque fois j'entends pleins de choses mais jamais après l'iphone 6s. Votre information est fiable à 100 % ?


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2016)

La mienne l'est, elle sort fraîchement du site d'Apple [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2016)

Dillinger7500 a dit:


> Merci pour ces précisions . Et ce depuis quel iphone ? Parce que sur internet à chaque fois j'entends pleins de choses mais jamais après l'iphone 6s. Votre information est fiable à 100 % ?


La voici la source: http://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2016)

Ouaip.

J'ai édité tout à l'heure mon commentaire plus haut, au cas où tu serais passé à côté Dillinger7500


----------



## Dillinger7500 (10 Septembre 2016)

Super merci à vous !
Pour ce qui est du paiement je ne sais pas si vous pouvez apporter des éléments de réponse mais j'ai vu que pour l'iphone 7 plus 128 GO on est à prix de base 1180 CAD + 59 (TPS 5%) + 117 (TVQ 9,8%) = 1356 CAD. Donc ailleurs qu'au Quebec seul la TPS est appliquée (ou pas ?) et la c'est encore plus intéressant.


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2016)

Demande à Mickael Bazoge... [emoji57]


----------



## Dillinger7500 (12 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas eu de réponse de sa part encore. Si jamais une personne peut me renseigner n'hésitez pas


----------

